# Zoom-Objektiv für AE-1



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo zusammen,


hab zwar eh kein Geld, interessiert mich aber einfach: Was gibt es für Zoom-Objektive die mit einer AE-1 kompatibel sind? (50 mm Gewinde afaik)
Die Brennweite muss jetzt nicht 28-300 sein (obwohl's schon schön wäre)... so von 50 bis 250 o.ä. würd es auch tun. 

2. Frage: Funktioniert ein Autofocus-Objektiv auch mit einer Kamera, die kein Autofocus unterstützt? (dass der Autofocus dann nicht geht, ist klar.. nur ob ich das Objektiv verwenden könnte)


MfG Sebastian


----------



## Scalé (23. Oktober 2003)

Die AE-1 hat ein FD Bajonett Verschluss
(Ich hab auch die AE1).

Wenn du kein Geld hast schau mal im ebay rein,
da findest du als ganz günstige Angebote.

Kommt ja auch drauf an ob du ein original Canon Objektiv willst oder eins
von nem Fremdhersteller.

Eine Auflistung an AE-1 Objektiven hab ich nicht gefunden,
die Kammera ist wohl einfach zu alt,
wie gesagt schau im ebay nach, da werden viele für die AE-1 gehandelt.


----------



## Vitalis (23. Oktober 2003)

HI gouraud,
also es gibt Zoom-Objektive für die AE-1.

Autofocus-Objektive funktionieren nicht mit der AE-1, sondern eben nur die manuellen FD-Objetkive. 

Du willst ein 50-250? Ich glaub damals waren die mit Zoom-Objektiven noch nicht so weit und Du solltest Dir im klaren sein, daß bei solchen alten Zoom-Objektiven die Bildqualität wohl ziemlich mies ist, wie ich gehört hab.

Bei meiner AE-1 war irgendein Zoom-Objektiv mit dabei, ich schau nachher mal welche Brennweiten es bietet..

Vitalis


----------



## Scalé (23. Oktober 2003)

also ich hab für meine AE-1 ein:
28-80
70-210
und nen 500er

allerdings wirst du in den größenordnungen wohl keine Original Canon Objektive finden.


----------



## Vitalis (23. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab jetzt nachgeschaut und besitze also folgendes:

35-100mm 
200mm 
28mm
und ein 100mm Original-Canon 2,8 mit Chromring  ;-)

Die ersten drei von irgendwelchen Fremdherstellern, ich glaube von Porst. Die ersten zwei hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert, aber beim 28er bemerkt man die minderwertige Qualität. Schon bei 3Megapixel-Scans vom Fotolabor sind die Fotos nicht gerade knackig scharf und man sieht ganz deutlich eine Vignettierung in den Ecken. Ganz anders beim Canon-100er, wo die Fotos wirklich sehr scharf rüberkommen. 

@Scalé: Bist Du mit der Bildqualität zufrieden? In welcher Größe bringst Du die Fotos normalerweise auf Papier?


----------



## Scalé (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi Vitalis,

Das 500er hab ich leider noch nicht in Besitz, 
ist aber gekauft.

Bei den anderen beiden muss ich dazu sagen, 
das das kleinere ein original ist,
da brauchen wir über die qualität nicht reden 

Bei meinem 70-210er muss ich sagen, 
hab ich bis jetzt noch keine groben qualitativen Mängel feststellen können.
Lediglich der Lichtwert ist nicht so gut,
d.h. ich brauch mehr Licht zum Fotografieren,
aber das nehmich in kauf.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

im Telezoom-Bereich für Canon FD kann ich das Tokina ATX 80-200mm/2.8 empfehlen.
Ich vermute mal, dass man in dem Bereich kaum was besseres für FD finden kann.
Ist aber selten, also umschauen. 

Von 500mm/8 Spiegelteles rate ich ab. Man sieht bei jeder Aufnahme, dass es
Spiegeltele ist wegen der Punktmuster im Unschärfebereich. Spiegelteles
machen bauartbedingt sehr sehr unschöne Unschärfen. Ach die extrem
schwache Lichtstärke macht vieles unmöglich. Braucht keiner zu glauben,
man könne mit sowas "Sportfotografie" machen. Erstens wird das Sucherbild
so dunkel, dass man kaum noch die Schärfe findet, zweitens muss man so
empfindliche Filme nehmen, um auf kurze Belichtungszeiten zu kommen, dass
man nicht mehr weiss, ob das Bild mehr unscharf oder mehr verrauscht ist. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (23. Oktober 2003)

Danke schonmal für so viel Resonanz.

Also ein Original-Objektiv muss es nicht sein, vielleicht gibt es ja auch neuere Nachbauten, die dann nicht so eine miserable Qualität wie die alten haben.

D.h. ich bräuchte auch eine genaue Produktbezeichnung, denn sonst kann ich mit der eBay-Suche auch nicht viel anfangen. Da könnte ich dann nur nach Brennweite suchen und muss dann jeden Artikel durchklicken ob es das richtige Gewinde ist.

@lightbox: Mit der Produktbezeichnung könnte ich schon was anfangen, ich werd mal danach suchen. Danke


----------



## Vincent (23. Oktober 2003)

Guru, das ist ganz einfach: Canon hat in der jüngeren Geschichte nur genau 2 Bajonette gebaut. Das FD-Bajonett und das EF-Bajonett.

Das FD, welches du auch an deiner AE-1 hast, kommt aus der Ära der manuellen Scharfstellung. Als Canon irgendwann in den 80ern merkte, dass der FD-Anschluss für Autofocus nicht taugt, haben sie das EF Bajonett eingeführt, welches bis heute existiert.

An deine Kamera passen also meines Wissens alle Canon und nicht Canon *FD-Objektive *ran.


----------

